# Used 2012 Cannondale Supersix 3 Ultegra - Buy or Pass?



## arags01 (Oct 9, 2014)

Newbie to biking and don't want to spend on a new bike yet. Checked out this bike from craigslist today and am tempted. Perfect fit (size 56), in great condition and owner took good care and used it mainly for recreational riding. However, would love to get your opinion on the bike in general and fair value for it? See picture below and everything is stock. Asking for $1700 and what would you pay?

Year: 2012
Model: Cannondale SuperSix 3 Ultegra

PS: I do have a road bike currently but this would be a nice upgrade


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I have one in 58cm but with different wheels and components. It's a nice frame. No complaints about the way it rides. Tires larger than 23mm can be a problem. The photo shows the issue which is very tight clearance to the seat tube.

The price on these seems to have been coming down a lot in the last year. Others will know more than me.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

That's pretty spendy for a three year-old bike. Check your local bike shops, and you might find something new on closeout for less. Edit, that's actually a 2011 model.

2011 Cannondale SuperSix 3 - New and Used Bike Value


----------



## arags01 (Oct 9, 2014)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> That's pretty spendy for a three year-old bike. Check your local bike shops, and you might find something new on closeout for less. Edit, that's actually a 2011 model.
> 
> 2011 Cannondale SuperSix 3 - New and Used Bike Value


Why do you think it's a 2011 model and not 2012?


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

arags01 said:


> Why do you think it's a 2011 model and not 2012?


Because there isn't a 2012 model, and the color matches the 2011


----------



## arags01 (Oct 9, 2014)

SUPERSIX 3 ULTEGRA - SuperSix - Elite Road - Road - Bikes

Oh and the guy is willing to sell for 1500.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

arags01 said:


> SUPERSIX 3 ULTEGRA - SuperSix - Elite Road - Road - Bikes
> 
> Oh and the guy is willing to sell for 1500.


That's a different color, but whatever. I think $1500 is high, but get it if you can't help yourself. Personally, I'd look around a bit. At that price, it won't be flying out of his door. Here's a brand-new Ridley with similar specs (slightly lower in places, but similar) for $1500, new.

Ridley Orion Ultegra Road Bike - 2015 Performance Exclusive


----------



## arags01 (Oct 9, 2014)

Two color options and Click the second one to the right. Appreciate the advise on price. Welcome others opinions as well.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Used bike prices vary by condition and region, but (IMO) the seller is in the ballpark at ~ $1,500.

That aside, you mentioned being a newbie to biking in your OP, but then said you have a road bike (?) and that the C'Dale is a perfect fit. Just curious, if your new to biking how do you know this bike is a perfect fit. It's important to get that right.


----------



## arags01 (Oct 9, 2014)

PJ352 said:


> Used bike prices vary by condition and region, but (IMO) the seller is in the ballpark at ~ $1,500.
> 
> That aside, you mentioned being a newbie to biking in your OP, but then said you have a road bike (?) and that the C'Dale is a perfect fit. Just curious, if your new to biking how do you know this bike is a perfect fit. It's important to get that right.


I am in the SF Bay Area and when I looked at other craigslist posts/ebay, I think 1500 is reasonable. As far as size goes, I currently ride a 56 and this one for some reason felt more comfortable. Maybe its cause I really liked it


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

arags01 said:


> I am in the SF Bay Area and when I looked at other craigslist posts/ebay, I think 1500 is reasonable. As far as size goes, *I currently ride a 56 and this one for some reason felt more comfortable. Maybe its cause I really liked it*


Maybe, but be aware that since there are no industry standards for measuring (and determining) frame size, a 56 (or any other size) isn't always. 

My suggestions are, if this is the only other bike you've looked at/ ridden, look at a few more, including some new offerings at LBS's. You may not get an Ultegra equipped bike new from an LBS, but you will get some value added services (like sizing/ fit assistance and a warranty), and that matters.

Second suggestion (if you don't care for the first), is to ask the seller to bring the bike to your LBS for mechanical and fit assessment. It may cost you a nominal fee, but you'll get an educated opinion which should help you make one.


----------

